# Acer aspire 5600 problem



## martyb

Hi there, new to the forum.
I went to put on my laptop as usual and not a lot happened, i got the acer screen but then it came up with "cannot find the operating system" i tried a recovery disc i made but its badly scratched and not reading it.
Any help would be appreciated, any more questions please ask.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Do you have any windows installation discs besides those?
Also, can you list you computers specs? Like what operating system, ram amount ect.


----------



## martyb

Thanks sir, no other disc but the recovery disc i made.
Its windows xp home, 1024mb ram and i think 100 gig hard drive.
I tried the recovery disc again and it read it and started the recovery council only then to say restore failed.
Am i best just phoning acer for a new recovery disc?
Cheers again.


----------



## Sir Travis D

You should call acer to get a new disc, but I think there may be something wrong with the hard drive. Are you still under warranty? If you are, ask for a different replacement hard drive, and restore onto that.


----------



## martyb

Thanks again sir, i'm at least seem to be getting somewhere.
I found you can restore to factory by pressing alt and f10 on start up, get's to about 20% and fails with error code 0xf0000024. When i started my laptop prior to it not booting the hard drive did make a strange noise (a few clicks) then the dreaded blank screen.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Here's how it looks to me.

1. You have a problem running windows.
2. Your restore disc is broken.
3. You do not have o/s install discs.
4. There are other problems when trying to boot.

Can you think of anything that happend out of the ordinary before turning it on? Like a drop/cold temps?


----------



## martyb

It did not fall, but i did go on it when i was in bed. I must have fell asleep and when i woke up it was lying closed upside down with the lid shut.


----------



## Sir Travis D

That is an obvious sign of something.. It could have overheated due to the bed covering up the vents, or you could have sat/rolled over on it..


----------



## martyb

I didn't think that would be a problem as the computer goes into hibernation when you shut the lid.


----------



## Sir Travis D

sitting on it doesn't have anything to do with hibernation.. Sitting on a computer causes damage when on and off.. 0.0


----------



## JlCollins005

sounds like a hdd issue


----------



## Sir Travis D

Jlcollins, that's what i'm thinking too
@op, if you're under warranty, get another hard drive. If not, you can get a good $100-200 hard drive and just put it in.


----------



## martyb

Thanks for all your help again, if i get a new hard drive do i need to buy windows for it?

I've had the laptop for 18 month's.


----------



## Buy-it PC

*Your Acer notebook*



martyb said:


> Thanks for all your help again, if i get a new hard drive do i need to buy windows for it?
> 
> I've had the laptop for 18 month's.


Hi Martyb-

I have sold and even bought an ACER myself. Being an IT specialist, I've cracked my 14.1" LCD and had to use my restore CD/DVD to recovery my OS. If the media is corrupted, you could contact ACER for a replacement disk,and use the product ID key from the unit if you had too... but, see if you can access the BIOS menu, and see if it detects everything. See if you can get into the BIOS to determine if the HDD is surely corrupted, or damaged... maybe even to see if anything else has gone wrong. I'm sorry, we are driving you around like a crazy person with all of this.

But, if the hdd is bad, you will not be able to boot up on the drive, but you may find that it spins and seems to work and could easily be bad. One idea would be to remove the drive, place it inside another computer, or attach an external 2.5" hdd drive enclosure and see if you can read the drive from it by another computer. If you can access the content off the drive, then you know you have a chance to format it and install a fresh installation and getting it to work. 

You can, also... after removing the drive and placing it inside an external box... and pull the data off it and back it up. I did this to mine and found there were corrupted files with the OS that I had no choice but to recover the files and use my recovery disc.

But if your disc are bad, scratched... contact ACER and see if they can send you a replacement disk. 

https://secure3.tx.acer.com/RCD/Main.aspx

Hope this helps!


----------



## stimps

I have one of these 5600 laptops and all I want to do is upgrade the HDD to a bigger unit. How do i go about it? I wouldnt mind being able to refresh windows while im at it. 

cheers and sorry for draggin up an old thread this is the only one i could find about the topic.


----------

